# Which gone but not forgotten company would you most like to see resurrected?



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I want to preface the question by first asking that people do not bring back brands that are in fact around just under different ownership! It has been beaten to death and is a completely foolish discussion. So please, for my own sanity......Dont bring them up! YOU know what they are!!! (ppi, ss, etc....)

I'll start! 


I would LOVE to see OZ audio and Audio Art (not sure I believe the talk of AA being reborn...via mexico so I'm gonna say it?)

I know there are TONS more so lets hear em' 

(fyi-didnt put this in old school thread cause I dont really think it fits....nothing technical about old school and thats how I view the section?...but move it if you like


----------



## Sonus (Jun 28, 2010)

Celestion car audio drivers
Used to have a Celestion AD12 subwoofer. Worked really well in a 1,2ft3 vented enclosure.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Funky Pup.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chad said:


> Funky Pup.


Beat me to it!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ahhhhh Its gonna be like that huh? 

Ok,
Dr. Crankenstein


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Ahhhhh Its gonna be like that huh?
> 
> Ok,
> Dr. Crankenstein



I still have some Dr Crankenstein "how to" VHS tapes somewhere.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

M&M Godfather Subs. The pair I had sounded so good.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

how about companies that are still around but arent making car audio anymore, do they count? 

then i would say:
Adcom.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

Adcom.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> how about companies that are still around but arent making car audio anymore, do they count?
> 
> then i would say:
> Adcom.


Dang. Beat me to it.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Great call on Adcom! 
Yes, home but no car anymore is fair game!

Too soon to add Boston Acoustics? LOL!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

a/d/s

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Monolithic


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

SoundJunkie said:


> a/d/s
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Damn! Another GREAT one....how did I miss that? They were in my back yard for christ sake!


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

ADS is still around unfortunately... Not the same any more

ATJ - GUANGZHOU ADS AUDIO SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD>Product>>Car Amplifier>High End


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

left channel said:


> ADS is still around unfortunately... Not the same any more
> 
> ATJ - GUANGZHOU ADS AUDIO SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD>Product>>Car Amplifier>High End


That's just wrong

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

left channel said:


> ADS is still around unfortunately... Not the same any more
> 
> ATJ - GUANGZHOU ADS AUDIO SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD>Product>>Car Amplifier>High End


Actually I knew/forgot about that.....

I'll allow it though  How about we define it to US available products? 
I would actually say the name Nakamichi for the same reason?
Although I heard the originator was starting a new company and could see things here soon!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

All time favorite underdog..... US Acoustics.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Oz Audio, Blade Technologies, Savard, Hollywood Sound Labs


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Adire


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

McIntosh 
Denon
Aura
Monitor 1


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> Adire


Yes!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

legend94 said:


> McIntosh
> Denon
> Aura
> Monitor 1


Car Audio, Car Stereo Systems, Car Amplifiers, Car Speakers

Was Monitor technically speaking ever a company? I realize products can be found but I think a little research on the company leaves a lot of confusion with that theory? I dont know...... They seemed great though!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

left channel said:


> ADS is still around unfortunately... Not the same any more
> 
> ATJ - GUANGZHOU ADS AUDIO SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD>Product>>Car Amplifier>High End


I just puked in my mouth.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

AFS Cricket, loved those green speaker cones, when Hollywood Sound Labs, came out, I thought maybe they had bought the company. LOL


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

avi

Since Blade was already mentioned.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Blade. I always wanted their amps. Hmm, maybe a Bryston car amp under the Blade name...


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> avi
> 
> Since Blade was already mentioned.


Isn't AVI still around? There website is still up.

I used to have their SL-300 subwoofer. I miss it dearly.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Maybe they are...haven't seen anything from them State side in many years.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

chad said:


> Funky Pup.


Car Stereo Giant might be getting some in stock. Check their facebook page. I'm for real. 



Bayboy said:


> All time favorite underdog..... US Acoustics.





Bayboy said:


> Adire



Yes to both of those! Can we have the "old" MTX back as well (subs at least)?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Stanford Acoustics, who manufactured

Volcano
Pro Tech (PJs house brand)
Critical Mass (originally)


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Crystal, USD, Veritas !


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

Petras 
I loved that Qs-1 half din parameteric sub Eq .
If anyone has one of these collecting dust pls let me know !


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Vehicle Security Electronics, VSE


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> Vehicle Security Electronics, VSE


Ahh the Derringer (sp) was my first real alarm.


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

Teac technically is still here, but it seems all they do is import cheap generic stuff. They used to be specialty high end car hifi.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Two for me:


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

x3 on Adire Audio!

I wish I had a mint Brahma mkII.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Concord for me
Head Unit,and 2-50.2,and 2-20.2 digital Reference series.Some of the best amps I ever owned,and I still have them, and they still work excellent.I wished I had gotten to see them make a 4ch ref series


----------



## gravel (Jun 24, 2012)

eclipse..


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

dodgerblue said:


> Petras
> I loved that Qs-1 half din parameteric sub Eq .
> If anyone has one of these collecting dust pls let me know !


Petras and Mark Antony were two small companies that made some really great stuff.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

+1 on Monolithic...the real nakamichi, eclipse, carver, and alumapro...while babb is still out there under a different name, they are geared for boat use. just looked on my shelf...forgot harman/kardon


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow you guys have brought up some great ones!!!
Avi....forgot about them! Canadian right? 
Mark Antony...yes!
Carver, alumapro, concord
Yamaha had some REALLY nice amps too! 
Liking the flash backs! 
Thanks to those contributing (and not **** festing the thread


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

dodgerblue said:


> Petras
> I loved that Qs-1 half din parameteric sub Eq .
> If anyone has one of these collecting dust pls let me know !


I've got a friend that has I think three of them still....I'll have to see if he's willing to let one go...


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Denon
Harman Kardon
Boston Acoustics

Seems like all the good brands stuck with home audio and ditched car audio. Amazing how different the two markets are...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> AVI
> 
> Since Blade was already mentioned.


Did they subcontract for Alpine?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Genesis


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

gravel said:


> *Eclipse*..


+1 I'd love to see them back in the U.S. market.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

sqnut said:


> Genesis


Is Gordon Taylor working with DLS?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Add:
- *Eric Stevens*
- Sony...........................*ES*


----------



## Mr. Slik (Jul 9, 2009)

Already mentioned, but definitely worth repeating in my opinion...

Boston Acoustics (circa "Pro" series)
Critical Mass
Monolithic

ADIRE!!! The Shiva and Brahma were awesome and the XXX was just a ridiculous monster.

Is it too soon to mention Elemental Designs (since the financial drama and demise are still fairly recent)?


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

How about RōDEK? At least not available in North America. 
Aura for certain.

No one said JVC yet lol.

Sansui ?
Technics ?!!!
Panasonic ?
Yamaha?
Sherwood?
Lear Jet?
Blaupunkt

The Hammer


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Alumapro is still alive and kicking with decade old designs (Alchemy mx, ALC components) along with revisions? I have a set of ALC5 components that are about 4 years old and they were still using CAL26 tweeters.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

eric stevens...


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Is Gordon Taylor working with DLS?


Gordon's business is this: http://www.amp-doctor.co.uk/

I believe he still is in close contact with Genesis. Not sure how active they are though.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Adcom
Blade
Aura
Alto Mobile
The Hott Setup


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Proton


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Adcom
> Blade
> Aura
> Alto Mobile
> The Hott Setup


Was The Hott Setup just another line like Cobalt?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure, I just remember they were like tanks!!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I want jbl to do an anniversary line of the old school gti subs


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I didnt realize Alumapro was still around. 

Genesis....forgot they were kaput 
Blaupunkt is still doing things

Hott setup = orion-still kicking (lets not go where people want to take that please)
Sony ES- I hear the sentiment, sony is actually starting to do things very well and should be praised imo.
Didnt realize critical mass was gone either?
Sansui- Wow...another that was forgotten!
Alto-GREAT call

Personally I think ED is fair. I actually liked there stuff and what they were about. To bad about them. Lesson-about knowing your strengths and weakness in business abilities.

To my knowledge Eric Stevens never had a company called Eric Stevens.......while I appreciate the sentiment, ID is still around and kicking. Please see paragraph #1 about this.........This stuff will never end somewhere good. This thread has been blast. Lets keep it that way please!

You guys are amazing with the names your pulling out!!!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

legend94 said:


> I want jbl to do an anniversary line of the old school gti subs


VERY cool! probably not practical for them....BUT I'd be all over it too!


----------



## Tool (Apr 24, 2008)

Agree with all of the above  
Another that comes to mind is Luxman


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

i thought Genesis is back in business?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone remember that Advent made some excellent subs and midbass drivers back in the late 80's and early 90's.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Anyone remember that Advent made some excellent subs and midbass drivers back in the late 80's and early 90's.


Absolutely! I still see em' pop up now and again too!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Anyone remember that *Advent* made some excellent subs and midbass drivers back in the late 80's and early 90's.


I think hey were owned by Recoton at one point.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Anyone remember that Advent made some excellent subs and midbass drivers back in the late 80's and early 90's.


Didn't they get bought by Jensen in the 80's? Back then even Jensen made good speakers, amps not so great, speakers yes.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Believe it or not, some of Jensen's later amps (after the blue ones) were pretty decent. The KA series were pretty clean although large. The 3 & 5 channel were very impressive. Then their later offerings got a bit better, but they were victims of the reputation that preceded them.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had a set of Advent 6.5s with the ICT. Talk about technology way ahead of it's time.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Its just occurred to me that this thread is severally lacking............................


Yup, Need Pics I think  Alright freaks.....who's got em? I know some of you must!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> VERY cool! probably not practical for them....BUT I'd be all over it too!


I really like the new gti subs too. The new ones have a crazy mounting depth and the old ones required a huge sealed box or a vented one. I will say I never heard a gti in any box that didn't blend well


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Marantz


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

rexroadj said:


> VERY cool! probably not practical for them....BUT I'd be all over it too!


Totally possible though because the GTi was a VGC pro driver with a different cone. So doing an anniversary theme with the current pro model would be feasible.

Edit... Well **** the VGC 2206/2226/2241 is still available!


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> i thought Genesis is back in business?


I guess they never really quit but no activity on their website
Latest News - Genesis ICE Car Audio - Automotive Amplifiers - The home of pure music
and facebook page..
http://www.facebook.com/GenesisCarAudio

Latest news is from Februari 2012.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

chad said:


> Totally possible though because the GTi was a VGC pro driver with a different cone. So doing an anniversary theme with the current pro model would be feasible.
> 
> Edit... Well **** the VGC 2206/2226/2241 is still available!


We would just need that cool logo added to the dust cap and it would be good to go! 

Did you find the VGC on the jbl website?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

legend94 said:


> We would just need that cool logo added to the dust cap and it would be good to go!
> 
> Did you find the VGC on the jbl website?


Different cone too. same frame/magnet/ VC.

Found the VGC on Full compass and PE as current buyable product.

they sold a ****load of those drivers and they are currently in use... ALOT. So coils/etc will be around for a long time.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

chad said:


> Different cone too. same frame/magnet/ VC.
> 
> Found the VGC on Full compass and PE as current buyable product.
> 
> they sold a ****load of those drivers and they are currently in use... ALOT. So coils/etc will be around for a long time.


forgot about the cone! what was it coated with?

i always wanted to do one of the gti subs in an ib setup but never did


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Aquaplas


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Aquaplas


It was a smooth cone also not ribbed, much like the cone material of the SHG woofer, it's curvilinear as such also.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a pair of Crutchfield amps that were like 75x2, that resembled the Sound Streams,that were really clean sounding amps, and i wished i never gotten rid of them.Targa amps were fairly decent amps too.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well the Exodus Shiva X2 has been resurrected, they are now back instock! 
DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Anarchy »

Now with the Shiva X2 and Anarchy, maybe Kevin from Exodus is getting back in the game, hopefully a new Maelstrom is next up.

" _I've been very busy with things other than audio as of late so there has been few updates. Some of that may be changing as my life has moderated and I have time and the resources to devote to some design work. There may even be some resurrecting of some of the Exodus products of old as budget and time permits.

Looking forward to a fun 2013! 


All the best,


Kevin Haskins 
Exodus Audio _"


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

I would like to see the "real" Advent come back. I have five Advent bookshelf speakers in my home theater setup and they sound great.

Sent while sitting on my butt in my living room vaping away!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Carver
Hafler
Acoustic Research
Altec Lansing
Canton Pullman


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> Carver
> Hafler
> Acoustic Research
> Altec Lansing
> Canton Pullman


^WOW....YES!




Thanks for the pics guys....that was awesome!


So is Kef still in the auto market? If not........KEF- listed


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow,, going through this brings back some memories. Concord made some killer cassette decks, I ran a "525" with a DBX decoder back in 1980/81. I think Sanyo made the first amps for them,, and didn't Jensen ended up buying them later and end up killing the brand so to speak? 

If you want to talk about ahead of the curve,,, Jensen made some of the first car audio component speakers with a seperate tweeter and midrange pod - I rocked those in the kick panels and pillars of a Monza around 1979. Those and their coaxials sounded pretty good for that time,, but I never liked the most "popular" triaxials. Jensen also had one of the first active speaker systems for the car,, well at least that I know of - a buddy was running a set of their active 6x9 "triaxial" setups back around 1980 I think. They never really caught on,,, maybe it was the piezo tweeters holding them back,, could have been because they didn't get that loud - lol.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

ESX
Ample Audio


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

My pics:

Aura
Oz
Canton Pullman
KEF


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Yamaha, concord, blaupunkt, sherwood (entry level but good entry level), sansui, redline, g&s, adcom, eclipse, alphasonic (pre sellout), phase linear.

I would also like to see the sellout companies come back to the usa and start making good products again.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

Wouldn't we all

The Hammer

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Despite all the good companies that are gone, I think there's still enough quality around. Products and companies. If all the good companies were resurrected, it would lead to excess supply and fragment the existing customer base even further. Thus affecting viability of all brands.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Esoteric Audio


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

TheHammer said:


>


Hey!? That's my pic.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Polk Audio. 

They died the day DEI bought them out, fired the car audio department, discontinued the Sr speakers and subs and just started re badging PPI amps. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> Polk Audio.
> 
> They died the day DEI bought them out, fired the car audio department, discontinued the Sr speakers and subs and just started re badging PPI amps.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2.


Next time read the start of the thread before typing please! 



Ugh..................................always one (or twenty!)


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

HAT

Ill just leave it at that


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

cruzinbill said:


> HAT
> 
> Ill just leave it at that




Am I missing something here?


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone remember a 6 x 9 called "kicker" that had an amp attached to the back of it. The specs weren't great but damn they were loud. Say around 1973. Friend of mine had a pair in the back of his restored 57 Chevy. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I do believe Advent had such at one time.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

G & S Redline, the original, they used a lot of prosound drivers, i built several vehicles using those seperate drivers, wow, really good sounding stuff


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

MattB101 said:


> Does anyone remember a 6 x 9 called "kicker" that had an amp attached to the back of it. The specs weren't great but damn they were loud. Say around 1973. Friend of mine had a pair in the back of his restored 57 Chevy.
> 
> Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


I believe you are mistaken on the name. They were by a company called Tenna and they were called "Mind Blowers". The coax 6x9 were 60wpc and the triax 6x9 were 100wpc. The amp on the back of the speaker kinda looked like a transformer. There was a switch that mounted under the dash so you could turn on the amp when you wanted to ..otherwise you were playing on HU power. I remember them as early as ~1978.


>^..^<


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Catman said:


> I believe you are mistaken on the name. They were by a company called Tenna and they were called "Mind Blowers". The coax 6x9 were 60wpc and the triax 6x9 were 100wpc. The amp on the back of the speaker kinda looked like a transformer. There was a switch that mounted under the dash so you could turn on the amp when you wanted to ..otherwise you were playing on HU power. I remember them as early as ~1978.
> 
> 
> >^..^


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Catman said:


> I believe you are mistaken on the name. They were by a company called Tenna and they were called "Mind Blowers". The coax 6x9 were 60wpc and the triax 6x9 were 100wpc. The amp on the back of the speaker kinda looked like a transformer. There was a switch that mounted under the dash so you could turn on the amp when you wanted to ..otherwise you were playing on HU power. I remember them as early as ~1978.
> 
> 
> >^..^


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

The response didn't post for some reason. They had to be before 1975. Cause that's the year I went into the Navy. I remember they were 6x9, 3 way, lots of chromed plastic, loud as hell, a little harsh and could make your ears bleed. 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## MattB101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Specially if you sat in the back seat, which I did a lot. Say what? 

Sent from my recliner. Retired Navy E-8


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

yup...they where called mindblowers...i had a set in 1981 or so conneted to my pioneer fm/cassate player add on. other companies made similar products..truth be known, though i would not call it a amp on the speakers, but a booster amp as they boosted the speaker level output from your source, not pre-amp (rca type outs).. and that little switch was fun to suprise the crap out of someone..


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Adcom ftw


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I also really liked the jbl crown amps, I wish jbl would bring crown back in again to make their amps.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

u (micro) -dimension amps. At one point in Canada it seemed like all the show/demo cars were running u-dimension amps and Focal speakers. Just like PPI amps with JL sub woofers.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

LOVE me some U-dimension! Those rack style amps would have been absolutely perfect for my current build. I did a half assed attempt to find some but they were a little crazy $$$.....I believe the company is still kicking though? Germany? Pretty sure.


Since JBL still makes amps and everything else.....NOPE go on the list. (I too loved the crown BPX line!) However, I do recall Crown having there own line a LONG time ago? No? So lets add Crown alone to the list


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Illusion audio


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> Illusion audio


Illusion Audio
:loser1: 


Kiddin'  

Kef 
Marantz 
Monolithic 
Panasonic & 
Xetec

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Illusion Audio

How is it that people that want to see a company back in business clearly dont make any attempts to see if the are in fact IN BUSINESS?????? 


Xetec........I didnt realize they went out.....are they not still around in Germany? Quick google didnt show me but? I loved those amps..... No clue how they did it, or how they didnt take off (bet they would now?).......


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Illusion Audio
> 
> How is it that people that want to see a company back in business clearly dont make any attempts to see if the are in fact IN BUSINESS??????
> 
> ...


I'd love to see a company release an amp as versatile as the 8 channel Xetec. 
8 channel amp bridgeable down to mono (1 channel) 

Kelvin


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Ive never even heard of illusion audio, they obviously need to advertise more.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

They've been around for a minute. They were easily recognizable for there front magnet designs, but prices makes them elude most consumers. Always wanted to try a set of their midbass drivers.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

MattB101 said:


> The response didn't post for some reason. They had to be before 1975. Cause that's the year I went into the Navy. I remember they were 6x9, 3 way, lots of chromed plastic, loud as hell, a little harsh and could make your ears bleed.


I won't argue the point of them being available in 1975 ...1978 was just as early as I remember them. I turned 15 in 1978 and that was the year I got started into car audio.



marvnmars said:


> yup...they where called mindblowers...i had a set in 1981 or so conneted to my pioneer fm/cassate player add on. other companies made similar products..truth be known, though i would not call it a amp on the speakers, but a booster amp as they boosted the speaker level output from your source, not pre-amp (rca type outs).. and that little switch was fun to suprise the crap out of someone..



hmmmm.... I never remembered any other versions of these. Do you have info or links? I love the history of the origins on audio.


>^..^<


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Illusion Audio
> 
> How is it that people that want to see a company back in business clearly dont make any attempts to see if the are in fact IN BUSINESS??????


Why would I even think to look them up? They were around back in the eca days and were a forum boner forever and then went away. The question was posed which company shouldn't have gone away or whatever and I answered. Good to see them back.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> Why would I even think to look them up? They were around back in the eca days and were a forum boner forever and then went away. The question was posed which company shouldn't have gone away or whatever and I answered. Good to see them back.


Or whatever? LOL! 

Reading is fun :laugh:

Try again, the REASON why someone would look up what they are about to type is so they dont look like a donkey..... Cant resurrect what is alive and kicking  But thanks for playing!

FYI, it wasnt just for you....there have a been a few of them that have done this. 


A wise man speaks because he has something to say.......I wont say the rest of the phrase, but "other" people say something to hear himself speak.....just a good phrase to live by imo.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Is it the same company or is it by name only?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> Is it the same company or is it by name only?


Name only... Philosophy is probably very close - SQ based company still - revived front mounted motor 

Kelvin


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

How do some of these obscure companies like illusion stay in business without any type of advertising, ive never even heard of them. I dont know anyone personally that has ever heard of them. Reminds me of when I go to berkley or sf and see all these vietnamese and indian resturants that are open but absolutely empty, always. How do these companies stay in business?.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Richv72 said:


> How do some of these obscure companies like illusion stay in business without any type of advertising, ive never even heard of them. I dont know anyone personally that has ever heard of them. Reminds me of when I go to berkley or sf and see all these vietnamese and indian resturants that are open but absolutely empty, always. How do these companies stay in business?.


If you are on this forum and missed them you have missed SimplicityinSound's build threads. I have seen them beeing used in a few of his installs. I always enjoy his builds and that is the only reason I knew that name. I do understand your point though.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Name only... Philosophy is probably very close - SQ based company still - revived front mounted motor
> 
> Kelvin


Still counts!  I had to set guidelines or this thread would have turned into every other **** show about companies that have been bought etc.........That horse has had the **** beaten out of it enough. 

I know there is a "website" still "up" but does anyone know if USD is still up/running????? I could call the # but figured some of you would know for sure.......


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Richv72 said:


> How do some of these obscure companies like illusion stay in business without any type of advertising, ive never even heard of them. I dont know anyone personally that has ever heard of them. Reminds me of when I go to berkley or sf and see all these vietnamese and indian resturants that are open but absolutely empty, always. How do these companies stay in business?.


They were big (relative term) a decade plus ago......Especially with the horn boom! They did (probably still do) make some great and very useful stuff....perhaps maybe even a little before there own time? (too early for the shallow woofer boom


----------



## reno.sa (Mar 11, 2012)

US AMPS.....great stuff...pity they no longer....


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

Richv72 said:


> How do some of these obscure companies like illusion stay in business without any type of advertising, ive never even heard of them. I dont know anyone personally that has ever heard of them. Reminds me of when I go to berkley or sf and see all these vietnamese and indian resturants that are open but absolutely empty, always. How do these companies stay in business?.


I have an illusion C10 sub and it is the cleanest, tightest sub i have ever owned. I would not hesitate with an all illusion system. They are well known among installers. Their production is limited and is not "all out" like kenwood, pioneer, alpine, etc. You pay more for limited production and quality. Plus they are an ORCA company which gives them financial backing from the success of the other lines they produce.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

reno.sa said:


> US AMPS.....great stuff...pity they no longer....


Part of RE Audio (not a fan of anything RE personally).....But I'll allow it 
and agree


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

NPDang's DIYMA line

12" Subwoofers - Standard/SE/Jr.
7" Midbass/Midrange
4" Self Enclosed Midrange
3" Cone Midranges - Standard/Enclosed
2" Dome Midranges
1" Compact Tweeters - Standard/Extra magnet


----------



## reno.sa (Mar 11, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> Part of RE Audio (not a fan of anything RE personally).....But I'll allow it
> and agree



They not the same as they used to be, as well as Soundstream, and Orion, before these above mentioned brands were bought out or taken over they were brilliant "Made in USA", most car audio brands that are around are just average brands now, nothing special, most audio companies going the same way to save costs, now days most amps share the same internal boards not many companies actually manufacture there own boards anymore...pity... Here where I Live in South Africa there is a local brand that the owner fly's to china to visit the factory that produces most of the worlds car audio amplifier and he chooses what board he wants and what heat sink as well as what name he wants stamped onto the amplifier. Cause of the uncertainty of the amp your buying he will tell you the board used in that amp is the same board of a well know car audio brand, but selling at a 1/4 of the price.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

reno.sa said:


> They not the same as they used to be, as well as Soundstream, and Orion, before these above mentioned of these brands were bought out or taken over they were brilliant "Made in USA", now most of them that are around are just average brands now, nothing special, most audio companies going the same way to save costs, now days most amps share the same internal boards not many companies actually manufacture there own boards anymore...pity...


Well at least we made it six pages without this? :mean:
(I would have bet page two at the latest though....so I guess its progress?)

Ugh.......I just wont even get started. Horse is dead, beat, and glue/dog food at this point. 

But thanks for playing!


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> Well at least we made it six pages without this? :mean:
> (I would have bet page two at the latest though....so I guess its progress?)
> 
> Ugh.......I just wont even get started. Horse is dead, beat, and glue/dog food at this point.
> ...


No i mentioned the sellouts early on. This horse will never die, it was a good horse.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Richv72 said:


> No i mentioned the sellouts early on.


And it was well ignored .......And its not selling out.....Thats whats hysterical about peoples "theories" or statements..... With that exact aspect!


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Yeah I know Infinity is still around, but I wish they brought back the Beta line and the old kappa lines. Everything they make today is not even close to those lines.

We have a bunch of companies that are technically still in business, but we all know the crap they put out and try to pass off as the same as their old stuff.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Those lines were great! Kappa still is! 
This is the **** I try to avoid and knew it was inevitable with this thread......Its VERY simple but yet so many fail to grasp it  

They dont make crap, nor do they try to "pass" anything off! Its the ****ing market! Thats whats demanded. DIYMA is less then 1% of the market. They are a business trying to make money....they are going to make what sells and puts food on the table for themselves and employees just as we all struggle to do everyday. The scale is larger but principle is the same. Would you do something for the sake of not making money? NO, of course not! There are still a few niche companies......only a few can survive, hence the name!

As for the dumb sellout thing that comes up? Really???? Ask yourself this. Why were those companies for sale? Most were in HUGE trouble. Simple, they were not keeping up with the direction of the market and failed to provide an adequate profit. SO, that means people were not buying all that "great" usa etc stuff now were they? 
And for those ignorant people that think companies buy a name to ruin it? Well your just dumb! Most of the time its to purchase the technology.....sometimes that tech needs to be refined to suit the changed market. Its really that simple folks! The sooner everyone grabs on to the reality the sooner we can all be happy with a lot of aspects of whats available now and why...........Just get over it already!

Happy now everyone....you win. I caved. Its just so simple though? If you can poke a hole in the reality/logic of it then we can discuss.....(fyi- you cant because its the actual facts...its not an opinion!) If your going to talk business you also better bring your A-game


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Jesus relax


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

ITS ****ING OLD!


----------



## reno.sa (Mar 11, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> ITS ****ING OLD!


Sorry If I offended anyone that wasnt my intentions, I have not seen a topic yet about what I said, if I did I wouldnt have mentioned it. Dont understand why People took it so personally.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Its not you or certainly not just you.......Nothing personal at all! But what you said is EXACTLY what has been beaten to death on about 40+ threads.......and it goes into my rant %100.....thats your answer for your statement. Several either dont get it or dont want to.....at first its just funny....then it just gets OLD and sad


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Audiomobile is back in business, or is getting back in the business.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Audiomobile is back in business, or is getting back in the business.


Really???? Any details? Thats Fantastic news! Thanks


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That I don't know...but I don't think so.

Dynaudio built some speakers for Alpine way back when...I think the 6/7s were model number 6062.



robert_wrath said:


> Did they subcontract for Alpine?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, they've shown at CES last year and this year. They have a shallow sub and a couple of other lines. Matt Overpeck is back heading things up.

Audiomobile Ships Elite Subwoofers | ceoutlook.com

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...../2811-audiomobile-​elite-2212-12q-subwoofer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZBjKDMP7T4


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> Its not you or certainly not just you.......Nothing personal at all! But what you said is EXACTLY what has been beaten to death on about 40+ threads.......and it goes into my rant %100.....thats your answer for your statement. Several either dont get it or dont want to.....at first its just funny....then it just gets OLD and sad


You can rant all day long, still wont change the fact you are wrong.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Richv72 said:


> You can rant all day long, still wont change the fact you are wrong.


Since you've chosen to continue this argument, what is the OP wrong about?
Be specific and accurate with your points.


BTW, why no mention of PPI?


J/K. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Since you've chosen to continue this argument, what is the OP wrong about?
> Be specific and accurate with your points.
> 
> 
> ...


This is the way I look at it. During the early 90's car audio was big, everyone was making a ton of money, especially the good brands. Car audio started to decline during the late 90's becoming out of style and to some degree uncool. These companies that were making huge profits then started to see flat sales. So the greedy ceo's then decided to fire the american workers, because of cost of benefits, salaries, and production costs. These once great companies then hire sweatshop workers, or as some would call "machines" to do the work. Once this was done the owners of the companies had no moral values left, they wanted squeeze even more profit out of the company name that was once so great. So they decided to replace quality components with the cheapest ones they could find. After all this the companies see a growing trend that people think less of their products because of the production move, so they dispatch a horde of sales people and spin doctors, telling people china and korea manufacturing is as good if not better than american maufacturing. This is thrown around so much people on forums people start to believe it and they defend the treacherous companies like good little trained monkeys. However once in while a non brainwashed person comes along and can see these companies for what they truly are. This person then questions the whole outsourcing model, and by doing this he inadvertantly throws the whole propaganda machine back into action full tilt, doing damage control.

The End


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

imjustjason said:


> Carver
> Hafler
> Acoustic Research
> Altec Lansing
> Canton Pullman


Canton!! Forgot about those - great front stage


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Richv72 said:


> This is the way I look at it. During the early 90's car audio was big, everyone was making a ton of money, especially the good brands. Car audio started to decline during the late 90's becoming out of style and to some degree uncool. These companies that were making huge profits then started to see flat sales. So the greedy ceo's then decided to fire the american workers, because of cost of benefits, salaries, and production costs. These once great companies then hire sweatshop workers, or as some would call "machines" to do the work. Once this was done the owners of the companies had no moral values left, they wanted squeeze even more profit out of the company name that was once so great. So they decided to replace quality components with the cheapest ones they could find. After all this the companies see a growing trend that people think less of their products because of the production move, so they dispatch a horde of sales people and spin doctors, telling people china and korea manufacturing is as good if not better than american maufacturing. This is thrown around so much people on forums people start to believe it and they defend the treacherous companies like good little trained monkeys. However once in while a non brainwashed person comes along and can see these companies for what they truly are. This person then questions the whole outsourcing model, and by doing this he inadvertantly throws the whole propaganda machine back into action full tilt, doing damage control.
> 
> The End


Couldn't have said it better myself.... I consider myself lucky to be of ribe age (15) during the peak of the early nineties. I would go on to say that it's hard to pinpoint why popularity decreased in the late nineties forcing the "flat sales" as you describe. I remember thinking at the time that it was becoming a commodity in that more and more low end systems were out there. The people who bought and installed them seemed to be after cheap bling, thus lowering the standards of the now typical consumer who was unwilling or unsophisticated enough to seek out and pay for quality equipment. I was attracted to mobile audio in my youth because it was an obscure and small subculture built around the amazing natural bass reinforcement brought on by vehicle acoustics contrasted by the challenge of creating an accurate and flat front stage with proper imaging. The high water mark might have been 2001 and the Fast and Furious movie that imo ruined mobile audio and the import tuning scene.

And yes, PPI should be mentioned.

...and bring back the Soundstream Class A!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Richv72 said:


> This is the way I look at it. During the early 90's car audio was big, everyone was making a ton of money, especially the good brands. Car audio started to decline during the late 90's becoming out of style and to some degree uncool. These companies that were making huge profits then started to see flat sales. So the greedy ceo's then decided to fire the american workers, because of cost of benefits, salaries, and production costs. These once great companies then hire sweatshop workers, or as some would call "machines" to do the work. Once this was done the owners of the companies had no moral values left, they wanted squeeze even more profit out of the company name that was once so great. So they decided to replace quality components with the cheapest ones they could find. After all this the companies see a growing trend that people think less of their products because of the production move, so they dispatch a horde of sales people and spin doctors, telling people china and korea manufacturing is as good if not better than american maufacturing. This is thrown around so much people on forums people start to believe it and they defend the treacherous companies like good little trained monkeys. However once in while a non brainwashed person comes along and can see these companies for what they truly are. This person then questions the whole outsourcing model, and by doing this he inadvertantly throws the whole propaganda machine back into action full tilt, doing damage control.
> 
> The End


You paint with a very broad brush; a lot of "theys" and "these companies".
Let's try this again.
You got a specific company as an example, or are you hoping that we'll just accept your premise that the behavior, greed, and lies you describe were the norm?
You now have a choice to make.
Detail out your position with specific facts and an example, over-generalize again, or reconsider the point others in this thread and in other threads have put forth.

Now if you think I'm being too hard on you, remember you're the one that posted to the OP, "You can rant all day long, still wont change the fact you are wrong."


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Richv72 said:


> This is the way I look at it. During the early 90's car audio was big, everyone was making a ton of money, especially the good brands. Car audio started to decline during the late 90's becoming out of style and to some degree uncool. These companies that were making huge profits then started to see flat sales. So the greedy ceo's then decided to fire the american workers, because of cost of benefits, salaries, and production costs. These once great companies then hire sweatshop workers, or as some would call "machines" to do the work. Once this was done the owners of the companies had no moral values left, they wanted squeeze even more profit out of the company name that was once so great. So they decided to replace quality components with the cheapest ones they could find. After all this the companies see a growing trend that people think less of their products because of the production move, so they dispatch a horde of sales people and spin doctors, telling people china and korea manufacturing is as good if not better than american maufacturing. This is thrown around so much people on forums people start to believe it and they defend the treacherous companies like good little trained monkeys. However once in while a non brainwashed person comes along and can see these companies for what they truly are. This person then questions the whole outsourcing model, and by doing this he inadvertantly throws the whole propaganda machine back into action full tilt, doing damage control.
> 
> The End


I gotta chime in on this one. First, regarding the greed and cheapest parts - I can think of only one company where this is exactly what happened. Soundstream - my former employer. However, this scenario was when Coleman owned the company, not the current owners that bought it on '01. Matt Coleman was the guy who founded Coleman outdoor gear, as in camping stuff, stoves and his infamous coolers. That clown did exactly what you said out of greed - sending them overseas and using he cheapest parts possible. At the time, I was working for MTX. I remember the stories of vehicles catching on fire, even in the middle of the night when the vehicle was not even being used! Bit this is the only company that did what you described.

Have you been to China to see the factories? I have visited alot of them. They are not sweat shops. In fact, any manufacturer will vouch that they are les of a sweat shop than the shops they may have used in the states! This is not ********. Manufacturing was not sent to China and Korea for cheaper parts. The cheaper parts are available in the states. It was for the cheaper manufacturing and labor costs. Does that make it worse? Hell no. A combo meal in the states is $6. In China it is $3. Yet I spent $124 for 3 burgers, 1 large frieds and 3 small drinks in Brazil. IT'S ALL RELATIVE. I pay about $7 a gallon for gas in Germany, yet I am in the land of bio-fuel. WTF? And you guys ***** about $4 a gallon. Please...

So here is how I see it, and I am not going to waste my time talking about how the consumer drove manufacturing to overseas as that has been a moot point for over a decade now... Let's say we could erase the board and start from scratch. We can manufacturer whereever we want... That being the scenario, I will still manufacturer in China or Korea. I'm sorry, and I would love to see more stuff done in the states, especially since there is nothing made there anymore except for a few cars, and people. If I had stuff hand-made in USA, what would be the benefit? Seriously? We as Americans demand high wages. The Asian wages are much less. We, as a general rule, do not like to work hard. The Chinese will do anything for a solid income. We can be very selfish and carefree about quality if it is not ours personally. The Chinese, believe it or not want to yield quality products. That does NOT mean that everything that comes from Asia is high quality. But patronizing companies has regulate quality by as much as they care to spend.

So let me ask this question... Would you rather have a product built in an American sweat shop where an overpaid person just throws parts together, or, would you rather have a product that is built by computers and robots that test every single component to within 1% before it is inserted perfectly? There is not arguing that a human is slower and less accurate than a "machine" as you call it. 

Back in 1995, MTX had those gazillion dollar insertion machines. So how is this better than the same machine in Asia? It isn't. And the labor costs more, but at that point, to have that quality and be able to proudly say it was made in USA was awesome.

See my point? Computer insertion machines for boards is mandatory for quality. Would you buy a computer with hand-built boards? HELL NO! And nobody is stupid to make them that I have ever heard of. So it really is all about cost and labor. Asia is cheaper and they pay more attention to detail in many cases.

Nothing is going to change, so get used to it. Although, Mexico and South America have some beneficial qualities as well. If you want something truly hand-made, buy something from Germany or Italy. High-end did not die, it just died in the USA. I am surrounded by high-end companies over here. But Americans would not pay the price for American products, so only a small percentage of people will buy European products.

So now we are back to greed. Americans will not spend money and will go out of their way to save every penny on eBay or online whore shops. SO there is nobody to blame but ourselves. Myself included. I sure as hell am not going to pay $600 for a hand-built American amp, when I can get a better amp from Asia. Hey, I love the USA and it will always be my home! But I moved here to stick with my industry and actually learn more. 

Finally, I have to call total ******** on one statement you made... I do not ever remember car audio going out of style and the has never been a damn second that is was not cool! I have been blessed to be in the very cool industry for almost 3 decades. Just because car audio, like everything else in the world, changes, that does not mean it was ever not cool! It was cool when it stated in the late 70s and has only gotten cooler...

The End


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Richv72 said:


> This is the way I look at it. During the early 90's car audio was big, everyone was making a ton of money, especially the good brands. Car audio started to decline during the late 90's becoming out of style and to some degree uncool. These companies that were making huge profits then started to see flat sales. So the greedy ceo's then decided to fire the american workers, because of cost of benefits, salaries, and production costs. These once great companies then hire sweatshop workers, or as some would call "machines" to do the work. Once this was done the owners of the companies had no moral values left, they wanted squeeze even more profit out of the company name that was once so great. So they decided to replace quality components with the cheapest ones they could find. After all this the companies see a growing trend that people think less of their products because of the production move, so they dispatch a horde of sales people and spin doctors, telling people china and korea manufacturing is as good if not better than american maufacturing. This is thrown around so much people on forums people start to believe it and they defend the treacherous companies like good little trained monkeys. However once in while a non brainwashed person comes along and can see these companies for what they truly are. This person then questions the whole outsourcing model, and by doing this he inadvertantly throws the whole propaganda machine back into action full tilt, doing damage control.
> 
> The End


So lets recap...........
You start out with "So this is the way "I" see it" So this is your little delusional theory essentially? 
You sound like a buffoon! Not one ounce of factual anything in this retort? 

You obviously have ZERO experience in business, manufacturing, marketing, or anything relative to what we are discussing.....NO A GAME! Do us all a favor, if your going to spew ****.....go take a decade or so to gain some real world experience in the above discussion...then come back and discuss. 

So, thanks for playing......


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Now to get back on track, MB Quart, not the Maxsonics stuff, but the QM and QSD real, made in Germany items. I know, rebadged as another company now, just can't bring myself to purchase it.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

not sure if this has been mentioned. the O/S "The Crunch" subs. those things were pretty ossum for thier day.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Unsuscr'd


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

passtim said:


> Now to get back on track, MB Quart, not the Maxsonics stuff, but the QM and QSD real, made in Germany items. I know, rebadged as another company now, just can't bring myself to purchase it.


If you are referring to German Maestro, you are freaking nuts! Do you realize that when MB Quart was sold and destroyed in the US, that the original engineers reformed to create German Maestro? They are some of the finest engineers in the industry today. If wasn't for my new gig I am getting ready to start, I was set up for a sponsorship with them and would been absolutely stoked to have their REAL German products.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Not what I meant, It's just I'm totally happy with my Focal components, and wouldn't think of running anything else at the moment. I bought my first set of MBQ's in the late 80s and went thru many different sets up to early 2000 and for me hadn't heard anything better. I don't know if my installing skills progressed since late 1970s, but when I got my first set of Focals, the old 165polykevlars in 2005, I found what I was missing from MBQ. So long story short, to run a single brand of speaker for over 16 years says a lot about the quality of a speaker. No I havn't listened to their new build, but then again, I havn't had a reason to.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

passtim said:


> Not what I meant, It's just I'm totally happy with my Focal components, and wouldn't think of running anything else at the moment. I bought my first set of MBQ's in the late 80s and went thru many different sets up to early 2000 and for me hadn't heard anything better. I don't know if my installing skills progressed since late 1970s, but when I got my first set of Focals, the old 165polykevlars in 2005, I found what I was missing from MBQ. So long story short, to run a single brand of speaker for over 16 years says a lot about the quality of a speaker. No I havn't listened to their new build, but then again, I havn't had a reason to.


Ah! Fair enough. I thought you had the impression that some random company got involved. Glad you're digging your Euro drivers. Man, so much badass stuff over here...


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Man, when I was stationed in Erlangen near Furth in the early 80s, I was astonished with the technology I found on the open market. The 80's was a great time to be in Europe. I was there back in September for 2 weeks, Europe anyway, and was let down somewhat compared to what I'd experience earlier, oh well times change and people grow up.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

passtim said:


> Man, when I was stationed in Erlangen near Furth in the early 80s, I was astonished with the technology I found on the open market. The 80's was a great time to be in Europe. I was there back in September for 2 weeks, Europe anyway, and was let down somewhat compared to what I'd experience earlier, oh well times change and people grow up.


What let you down. The industry here is growing so I cannot complain. They used to be way behind the US, but now they are clearly leading, imho.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> What let you down. The industry here is growing so I cannot complain. They used to be way behind the US, but now they are clearly leading, imho.


Make sure to send me a message if you ever work for BRAX, I surely wouldn't mind a discount on some gear 

Kelvin


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Grizz Archer said:


> What let you down. The industry here is growing so I cannot complain. They used to be way behind the US, but now they are clearly leading, imho.


I guess it was the pompus, anti US attitude I experienced, you know the whole rotten apple, barrel thing. When your young, dumb, and full of c*& it doesn't matter, all your worried about is getting drunk and laid. When you mature, and retired US military, you tend to have less tolerance for the haterade drinkers from other countries. Absolutely nothing to do with the industry. LOL


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Make sure to send me a message if you ever work for BRAX, I surely wouldn't mind a discount on some gear
> 
> Kelvin


Not going to happen. Good stuff. But I just signed an employment contract with another manufacturer. Have not started yet. Details on that in a few weeks once I start...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eton is good stuff too


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Eton is good stuff too


10-4 that...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

good stuff..... makes me remember my ADS power plates...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Eton is good stuff too


They are still around, just not in the US - their MGS 180 set sounds amazing 
IMO almost as good as the Utopia Be 6  
x2.5 less expensive too 

Kelvin


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

I wish Phillips would re-position Nakamichi as a upscale marque again.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

passtim said:


> Now to get back on track, MB Quart, not the Maxsonics stuff, but the QM and QSD real, made in Germany items. I know, rebadged as another company now, just can't bring myself to purchase it.


Read opening thread paragraphs........ If the name still exists, it doesnt count! No one has to like it, but if the name exists then it just doesnt fit into the discussion. The field would be WAY to huge if we did that 

Or  However you want to look at it I suppose? 

As mentioned...if anyone wants old quart....IMO new Maestro is even better!


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

You know, I really used to enjoy this forum when I joined a few years ago. The wealth of knowledge conveyed here was second to none. Now, all I see are people that can't wait to find the littlest thing to go off on a tangent. So I guess that why I don't frequent here more than a few times a month if that. It's all about respect, which so few people have these days.

unsubscribed


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

and reading is fundamental!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey way to make a **** thread!


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Original Cerwin Vega; Vega LE, Accurate Image (AI), and the original Stroker

Magestic; They made a nice three way electronic crossover.

Coustic; Made a really nice plate speaker in their "Audia line.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> Hey way to make a **** thread!


Ok.......Yup, I made a **** thread! How about, way for people to not read and understand anything about the thread! This was started for fun, and to make sure that it had that chance, I asked people not to mention names that were still in existence even if you didnt like the direction they went in. Also, not to bring up the manufacturing aspect (especially since so few actually understand it!). This was to keep the thread in a fair direction, and again, so it could stay fun. 

How exactly is it my fault that people like yourself and several others cannot follow along or stick to the guidelines? If thats what you want to talk about then start your own damn thread. 

You and the others certainly dont have to chime in or read it! In fact it would be great if you didnt since you clearly have a problem with the reading and understanding aspect! 

So thank you and the others for the **** thread!

Its also VERY clear that few if anyone is actually reading the thread from the beginning prior to chiming in....(ignorant) because I dont think people are really that dumb? 
So for those just checking in..........Please read the beginning to now to A. understand the guidelines and reasoning for it, and B. also to see whats already been said!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rexroadj said:


> Ok.......Yup, I made a **** thread! How about, way for people to not read and understand anything about the thread! This was started for fun, and to make sure that it had that chance, I asked people not to mention names that were still in existence even if you didnt like the direction they went in. Also, not to bring up the manufacturing aspect (especially since so few actually understand it!). This was to keep the thread in a fair direction, and again, so it could stay fun.
> 
> How exactly is it my fault that people like yourself and several others cannot follow along or stick to the guidelines? If thats what you want to talk about then start your own damn thread.
> 
> ...


Guess I got lucky then  

Saw the title and understood the guidelines without reading them  

Kelvin


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Guess I got lucky then
> 
> Saw the title and understood the guidelines without reading them
> 
> Kelvin


You always were top of your class Kelvin. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You always were top of your class Kelvin.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Nah... Just got a good grasp of the DIYMA spirit after spending so much time on the forum  

Kelvin


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Gotta lighten up there guy.


----------



## Thesuffering (Mar 12, 2013)

Going back to the early 2000s but what about Ground Zero? I really liked them and they seemed to fall off the face of the earth.


----------



## Sonus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thesuffering said:


> Going back to the early 2000s but what about Ground Zero? I really liked them and they seemed to fall off the face of the earth.


http://www.ground-zero-audio.com/en/


----------



## Thesuffering (Mar 12, 2013)

Sonus said:


> Home


Interesting. I didn't realize they still existed, nobody talks about them anymore. Are they still good or just a shell of their former self from 10+ years ago?


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thesuffering said:


> Interesting. I didn't realize they still existed, nobody talks about them anymore. Are they still good or just a shell of their former self from 10+ years ago?




Ground zero stuff is still one of the best IMO


From their spl stuff to their reference stuff, just they don't have a big presence in the USA


----------



## Yepvegas (Sep 23, 2009)

left channel said:


> ADS is still around unfortunately... Not the same any more
> 
> ATJ - GUANGZHOU ADS AUDIO SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD>Product>>Car Amplifier>High End


WOW what a shame I love my ADS PH15.2 amp it is still going strong after all these years in my current car. Honestly I am surprised it survived the heat from all the years I lived in Vegas. Odds are if it gets tired I will pay to have it repaired.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Thesuffering said:


> Going back to the early 2000s but what about Ground Zero? I really liked them and they seemed to fall off the face of the earth.


I just about died when I read your post buddy. Since this is a fairly small thread, I'll let you guys in on a little secret... 

First, Ground Zero is alive in doing very well in over 50 countries. I just got back from my second day at a Klippel Seminar in Dresden, Germany. I got a private training this evening with the Klippel guys with the Product Manager from Ground Zero. I have known these guys for years and they are a full-blown class act. I have ben to there place twice since I have moved to Germany. They have an even wider range of products that Epsilon did and they were the biggest I knew of. And this is all with one brand, not skus spread across 5 brands. From entry level products, to 2500 Euro for a pair of hand-built midrange drivers that are sold as a matched set, GZ is a true powerhouse!

When my time was up at Epsilon, I knew instantly what my options were... There were only three manufacturers in the USA that I would consider a great fit for me. Two were in places I did not want to move to and one simply is a a bit to small to afford me, but I did talk to the owner. So, who is world renown for their engineering? Germany. Sure there are alot of great audio companies, but Germany is a haven for companies like this. I wanted to work where I was the dumb guy and could learn more. 

I will divulge more details later with a formal announcement, but lets just put it this way... I am not just a Ground Zero Team member sporting a badass jacket!

Why do I have a feeling that my PM box is going to blow up?  

BTW, they are actively planning to come back to the states. The problem is finding the right people to make this happen. 

If you have any interest, check out the EMMA world finals that wil be held in Salzburg, Austria March 22nd-24th. GZ is one of two primary sponsors, has 5 world finalists, including record holders, and a surprise demo vehicle being flown in right now from the Philippines. My car will no be ready by then, so do not even ask about that. lol


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmmm....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Savard / Dr. Crankenstein / Volcano speakers. 

Just for the fun of it '


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wasn't there two Ground Zeros?

I thought the american company/stuff was different from the euro stuff?

The handbuilt GZ mids/tweeters are made by ZR Speakers...really high end stuff. Didn't ATD make some stuff for GZ at one point too?

Grizz...you could send me a couple GZPA Reference 4s or 4XSs to get some buzz over here started .


----------



## Thesuffering (Mar 12, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> Wasn't there two Ground Zeros?
> 
> I thought the american company/stuff was different from the euro stuff?
> 
> ...


I can't remember, I know the popular and badass sub at the time was the Nuclear. I personally had one of their lower end subs in high school. It had a built in fuse to where if it detected you were pushing the sub past its limits, it would change the impedance automatically to lower the power it was getting. Was a great sub, ended up stolen


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Wasn't there two Ground Zeros?
> 
> I thought the american company/stuff was different from the euro stuff?
> 
> ...


GZ started as a USA company. Long story short - Germany bought it in 1997 and has owned it since.

What makes you think I have billion dollar amps laying around? lol I wish!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> I just about died when I read your post buddy. Since this is a fairly small thread, I'll let you guys in on a little secret...
> 
> First, Ground Zero is alive in doing very well in over 50 countries. I just got back from my second day at a Klippel Seminar in Dresden, Germany. I got a private training this evening with the Klippel guys with the Product Manager from Ground Zero. I have known these guys for years and they are a full-blown class act. I have ben to there place twice since I have moved to Germany. They have an even wider range of products that Epsilon did and they were the biggest I knew of. And this is all with one brand, not skus spread across 5 brands. From entry level products, to 2500 Euro for a pair of hand-built midrange drivers that are sold as a matched set, GZ is a true powerhouse!
> 
> ...



:snacks:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizz Archer said:


> BTW, they are actively planning to come back to the states. The problem is finding the right people to make this happen.


I know a company in the New England area? He would LOVE this! He's been following them/Maestro for a while....talked to Maestro today actually................ N.E.A.R. New England Audiophile Reps...........Let me know, I'll pass the info along  LOL

He only has room for a couple more lines.....actively searching for quality lines to add.............. Shoot me a PM/email Grizz......I got some catching up to do with you.....its going great, and you were right about $ but its a F' blast!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'd settle for GZUA 4125SQs


----------



## Edzzed (Feb 26, 2013)

I miss my old Yamaha ypa-1000 amp. It powered two 12 inch pro pyle subs. I don't think it's the same pyle as it is now. Back then those pyle's sounded great. That's going back 25 years. I also know it's not stereo related but I miss Strombecker. So much so that I went out and bought 5 of these. Ninco 20112 "Speedway" Corvette/Callaway Slotcar Set | eBay That was 320.00 a few years ago and it made a lot of track.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> I know a company in the New England area? He would LOVE this! He's been following them/Maestro for a while....talked to Maestro today actually................ N.E.A.R. New England Audiophile Reps...........Let me know, I'll pass the info along  LOL
> 
> He only has room for a couple more lines.....actively searching for quality lines to add.............. Shoot me a PM/email Grizz......I got some catching up to do with you.....its going great, and you were right about $ but its a F' blast!!!


Still gota survive my last day of the Klippel seminar today. How about we chat tomorrow? But please do not expect much brain work from me as it pretty much burnt to ashes over the last 2 days...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I'd settle for GZUA 4125SQs


They are gone, but check out the brand new GZUA 4150SQ. The References silver-toned little brother and less expensive...


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the 'original' CONCORD of the early '80s. Or is that too old for the kids on here? 


>^..^<


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Winchester, Colt !


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Catman said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the 'original' CONCORD of the early '80s. Or is that too old for the kids on here?
> 
> 
> >^..^
> ...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Catman said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the 'original' CONCORD of the early '80s. Or is that too old for the kids on here?
> 
> 
> >^..^<


I dont have time right now to go back to the start........but I thought Concord was already mentioned? If not.....Your very correct! It should be


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Might have been mentioned but, US Acoustics


----------



## fhlh002 (Feb 13, 2011)

THIS! 
Had a pair of 12's in the late 80's Sealed and pushed by HiFonics Cyclops... was great!


MoparMike said:


> M&M Godfather Subs. The pair I had sounded so good.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

hurrication said:


> Two for me:


WHat he said^.

Oh and Monolithic.


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

Had a Concord Amp, thing was a beast


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Love to see Eclipse revise a version of the CD7200 MKII.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

Audiomobile is back Bing has been using them


----------

